# Bachman smoke units



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

Do both these bachman engines have smoke units and if so are they easy to repair. If they never smoked well when new i might just leave them alone.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

The best way to tell if a Bachmann has a smoke unit is to open the smoke box door and see if it has a "smoke" switch. They don't smoke very well as you know. I add a aftermarket to one of my K 27's that has been converted to 21 volt battery and Airwire control. It doesn't do too bad, but it's a mess to clean after using it.


----------



## dtozer67 (2 mo ago)

ennisdavis said:


> Do both these bachman engines have smoke units and if so are they easy to repair. If they never smoked well when new i might just leave them alone.


As with all smoke units, never let them run out of the field, burnout(?)!


----------

